# Grandfather Charles Jackson, Grimsby



## Buddy2 (Feb 5, 2010)

I have at last established some positive facts about my paternal Grandfather and have a copy of his WW1 record with the RNR. It lists the Pekin as one of the trawlers he served on, which I know is out of Grimsby. 
The do***ent also gives his Certificate of Competency number 6852 ii Hol and date of issue 16.4.01. Which bring me to my questions for today; where would I get a copy of this? and does this make him a Master Mariner?


----------



## Irwing (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm afraid that I cannot answer your questions but I have a question for you if I may; I am interested to know from where you obtained his WWI record.

My great-grandfather served on trawlers out of Grimsby and was in the RNVR. Despite extensive searching, including the National Archives, I have been unable to find a WWI record for him. I know that he served in the RNVR in WWI because I have seen his RNVR medal with relevant inscription.


----------



## Buddy2 (Feb 5, 2010)

Hello Irwing
I wrote to Fleet Air Arm Museum in Somerset.
I have been searching for many years for information about him and had help from forums like this one; John Wilson at North East Lincolnshire Archives found him on apprenticeship lists; and Terry at Grimsby Bytes was a great help. It was through him that I got a possible Service number and I took a gamble and applied with that number and it was the right one. The date of birth given does not match that on apprentice record and I am now awaiting a birth cert to get more info. The war record also gave his parents names, details of a tattoo all the ships he served on, service after the war.

I also read a tip somewhere that Merchant Seaman's Records are online now and entered in his name and place of birth and up popped a record card with a photo. It is a weird feeling looking at a face you have never seen before wanting to believe it is your grandfather but having no proof. There are a lot of Charles Jacksons out there.

Anyway hope this helps and best of luck.
Buddy2


----------



## Steve Farrow (Sep 9, 2006)

*Peken*

Here are two photos of the Grimsby trawler PEKEN. Fishing skippers, although having to pass Board of Trade examinations to obtain a Certicicate of Competancy did not let them qualify for Master Mariners, this was a Merchant Navy 'Ticket' and was a far more academic examination.

Regards

Steve


----------



## Buddy2 (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks Steve
He served on the Peken a few times during the war, also Halcyon, Ganges, Zania, Actaeon, Ambitious, Duchess of Kent and was Skipper of Icewhale July 1918.

Buddy2


----------



## Irwing (Sep 7, 2009)

Hello Buddy2

Thank you so much for the detailed information on how you traced your granddad's records. On the National Archives site it states that some RNVR records did not survive and my g-g does not appear in the Merchant Seamen's records on their site either. He does not even appear in searches of medal record cards, yet I have seen the medal! I do have his birth certificate and he has quite an unusual name (and along with that comes mis-spellings!)

My uncle lives in Grimsby and he visited the North East Lincolnshire Archives and was told that fishing records are now held at the Fishing Heritage Centre. Upon applying there he was told that they cannot be accessed due to space limitations at present. There are some crew lists on the NE Lincolnshire council website but they are incomplete and I drew a blank.

I will write to the Fleet Air Arm Museum; I recollect that his service number was on the medal. From all the dead ends I have encountered, I suspect his RNVR record may have been one that did not survive.

Thank you so much for your help; I will let you know how I get on. I hope your granddad's birth certificate helps tie things together for you.

Kind regards
Sharon


----------



## Kerbtrawler (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi Buddy 2
My grandfather also served on the Pekin during WW1 but I haven't gotten anywhere with his records either
His name was Charles Hallifax although I am still researching his boats during WW1 like the Pekin although I am still researching his boats during WW1 like the Pekin
I have his photo on my website just click below

good luck with your search

happy new year


----------



## Steve Farrow (Sep 9, 2006)

I think that should read PEKEN.

Cheers......Happy New Year

Steve


----------



## Kerbtrawler (Sep 8, 2006)

Steve Farrow said:


> I think that should read PEKEN.
> 
> Cheers......Happy New Year
> 
> Steve


Just checking you were on the ball.....

cheers


----------



## Irwing (Sep 7, 2009)

Hello Buddy 2,

I have heard back from the Fleet Air Arm Museum and they do indeed hold the original of my great-granddad's war record  Apparently he too was in the RNR, not the RNVR; it will be interesting to see whether he sailed on Peken.

Thank you so much for pointing me in the right direction.

Sharon


----------



## Buddy2 (Feb 5, 2010)

In the hand written war record do***ents I have it is definitely spelt Pekin!
Buddy


----------



## Kerbtrawler (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi Buddy 2
I think you will find that it was a spelling mistake which often happens
If you have a look at the photo's supplied by Steve you can see that it is spelt with an E

I have had similar problems with the names being spelt differently 

cheers


----------



## Buddy2 (Feb 5, 2010)

I stand corrected Kerbtrawler!
Enjoyed looking at your website, it is great that you have such a lovely photo of your Grandfather, I saw what mine looked like for the first time in my life when I obtained the merchant seaman card.
Buddy2


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

Of passing interest. Recorded as PEKIN in WW1 (ADM.1/8553/65) but correctly as PEKEN (Diamonds Steam Fishing Co Ltd) in WW2 (Requisitioned 4 Jul 1940 (Hire rate £57.0.0d/month) as minesweeper - returned 13 Aug 1945).
Gil.


----------

